# A rather special car visited Polished Bliss HQ yesterday...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Apologies if the pics are a bit big, just uploaded these straight off the iPad 














































Very much looking forward to this one once it's a bit dirtier :thumb:


----------



## luke-m-j (Aug 29, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

OMG!!!!! I love this car. Looking forward to a write up


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

:argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lovely cars they come out mint from the factory


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Oooooohh oooh oooh oooh a P1. Yesssssss👍


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

wicked


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning, was it detailed?


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Love these!:argie:
Work colleague of mine - her daughters boyfriend has just got a job at McLaren doing the bodywork. He'll get to test drive these on their track - only 21, not jealous.........much!


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Lovely car.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

ohh yes:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Hasan1 said:


> Lovely cars they come out mint from the factory


Erm...no they don't!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

That colour is stunning as is the car


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice, the colour is gorgeous.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Mcclaren have most certainly raised the bar with this masterpiece.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Blimey Charlie, that's some motor.
Looks like it might be a tad slow tho, lol!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Clark @ PB said:


> Erm...no they don't!


Haha, obviously not up too PB standards!


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

:0 stunning!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Hasan1 said:


> Lovely cars they come out mint from the factory


You are kidding..right???:buffer::wall::speechles


----------



## TT55BLK (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty awesome. What did you do to it? And products used? :buffer:


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow! Amazing!!!

Keep my eyes peeled for the write up :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

:speechles


TT55BLK said:


> Pretty awesome. What did you do to it? And products used? :buffer:


I reckon he will approach it with the brillo pad, fairy liquid and wonder wheels method.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Awesome , especially the rear end


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

TT55BLK said:


> Pretty awesome. What did you do to it? And products used? :buffer:


Nothing, the owners were just in for a flying visit


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks amazing but cant help thinking the back isnt finished..... lol


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Looks better in the metal as the mesh isn't as visible in pictures


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Absolutely stunning!


----------

